# Has this happened to anyone else?



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Phoebe took her first trip outside today. She had a 3/4ths charge. I got to an area that had 5 bars of evdo (or whatever you call it) instead of 1x and 4 bars I get at home.

I went to show a friend how it works, downloaded a sample and suddenly the battery was down to 1/2! I swear I had the access on for less then 30 minutes. I then d/led another sample and it was down to 1/4th IMMEDIATELY.

I turned off the access, read some and within an hour Phoebe ran out of juice.

She's now charging.

I have a few questions:

Did the faster access network drain her faster?
Should I be putting her on sleep or turning her off completely at night or when I am done with her?
How fast does a charged battery last?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

How cold is it outside, and how long was the Kindle out there? Rechargeable batteries will appear to be drained in the cold, or not work at all, until they warm up again. It doesn't hurt the batteries, but they will appear to be empty when they are not.

A charged battery should last one to several days new, depending on how many pageturns, even with several downloads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Should I be putting her on sleep or turning her off completely at night or when I am done with her?


If you don't put her to sleep she will go to sleep on her own after 10 minutes. (Much better than a small child  ) I don't personally think turning off is necessary. Battery does go down faster when using the Whispernet. But I leave it on all the time and don't notice battery loss unless I'm actually accessing something. I plug my Kindle in every night when I go to bed.

Ann


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Mine had the same behavior right before the battery failed and wouldn't hold a charge for a day.

I first noticed when I tried a demo just like you and my fully charged battery wouldn't download a sample from the Kindle store.  I could still read for a whole day, but I put the Kindle on the charger for a bit anytime I was leaving the house.  I went on like this for about 2 weeks and then bought a new battery.

My original battery lasted about 8 months.  My daughter has my first Kindle and her battery has lasted for over a year, but she does very little downloading.

If you Kindle is new, you might want to contact customer service about a replacement.

Susan


----------

